# [SOLVED] error on bios updating



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi all i have a pretty old server board that i run my game server from my house im trying to update my bios on it what i done so far is make my bootable floppy disc with the new bios firmware on it now when i reboot my pc to flopy it says Cannot flash if memory managment (e.g HIMEN) present press any key to exit im running windows xp pro on it


make intel

model # SE7501CW2-K2


IMPORTANT NOTES:
1. Extract phlash16.exe, AUTOEXEC.BAT, 
OEMPHL.EXE, OPTIONS.BAT, 1.bat, 2.bat and BIOS.wph to a 1.44 floppy 
diskette.
2. Boot the system to pure DOS mode.
3. Run A:> 1.bat for auto mode, 2.bat for user mode.
4. When BIOS flash is over it will show message and beep, then reboot.

Note: The boot to DOS must be non-HIMEM management environment.


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: error on bios updating*



convict0 said:


> hi all i have a pretty old server board that i run my game server from my house im trying to update my bios on it what i done so far is make my bootable floppy disc with the new bios firmware on it now when i reboot my pc to flopy it says Cannot flash if memory managment (e.g HIMEM) present press any key to exit im running windows xp pro on it
> 
> 
> make intel
> ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: error on bios updating*

Would help to know the brand and model of the board, some old Dell servers required removing all but 1 stick of ram.


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: error on bios updating*

Did a little research on this and the issue seems to be that himem.sys is running. From what I found the problem could be that you are using an xp boot disk. You might try using a win98 boot disk to get into pure dos mode and then attempt to flash. Looked up the mobo on intel's site and got nowhere.


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: error on bios updating*

ok i have a windows98se boot disk on a floppy i dunno what i have to do next

and the model and make is in my post abouve

and yes i cant flash it cause the himem.sys is running


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: error on bios updating*

The 98 disk is just to get you to pure dos mode. After that insert the flash floppy and continue with the instructions.
2. Boot the system to pure DOS mode.
3. Run A:> 1.bat for auto mode, 2.bat for user mode. (I would try auto mode first)
4. When BIOS flash is over it will show message and beep, then reboot.


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: error on bios updating*

so ill put the 98 disc in to flash mod then put the other disn in that has my firmware on to update bios


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: error on bios updating*

Yeah, just use the 98 disk to boot to the command prompt. Then insert the disk containing flash utility and new bios. If the file listing you included is correct you can then just type 1.bat at the A: prompt and hit enter. Bios should be flashed automatically.


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: error on bios updating*

dam it starts to flash then it says file read failed on A:\Bios.wph it get to like 73% then failed


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: error on bios updating*

thanx much monkey confirmed updated my bios again thanx much:wave:


----------



## HD_Monkey (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: error on bios updating*



convict0 said:


> thanx much monkey confirmed updated my bios again thanx much:wave:


Your welcome.:wave:


----------

